# 18dBi Omni-Directional Wi-Fi Outdoor Antenna



## remember

Does anybody know if this model really works well?

I bought a 7db antenna on ebay that worked iffy, then I bought an 11db antenna that worked even worse.

If this model is known to work well, please let me know how well and why, and what kind of adapter do I need to connect it to my wireless card? (On the specs info page for this model, it says this model has an N-connector, but I can't tell if its a male or female and does my wireless card have an SMA or RP-SMA? What kind of adapter would I need? My wireless PC adapter card is a Linksys model #WMP54G) 

Oh, and one more question? Can I use this indoors? I don't want to have to drill a hole in the wall.

Also, if anybody knows of a really good omni antenna (with high gain-that I believe is the specification which determines how far/good the internet connection can reach) please let me know. Thank you.

The one I am looking at is . . .

htxp://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=18-DBI-ANTENNA&cat=NET


----------



## kobaj

Your link is broken, needs a T instead of a X, but its cool.

As for that company Ive heard of them but never ordered, their prices are just a tad too low to be real if you ask me.

As for an antenna, why omni directional? Its kinda hard to find a good omni. But you should be able to put that one indoors. 

As for where to find antennas I suggest Newegg.com, they sell all sorts .

As for the alternative, why not a cantenna or one of those usb/mesh cookware antennas. Cheap, and work good.

As for something else to try, are you sure your wifi card/router is at its top output level? I think it was like belkin (most likely something else....) that out of the package transmit at 3, where they can go up to 10.

As for why so many "as for"...Im bored . Anywho, everything you should be able to google, or just ask for a link/clarification.


----------



## remember

I have googled this subject. In fact the only other mention of a review was at some website, where someone asked the exact same question, but no one ever responded.

As far as the website, I was, planning to get it from ebay. I just showed that website, because it had a better description of the product.

As far as why omni, well, because then I don't have to move and re-aim the god d*mn cantenna or yagi or pringle telescope (whatever the hell its called) every time I move my computer.

I already tried the mesh/cookware antenna. It didn't work worth any notice or at least any better than the ebay bought 7dbi $9 one.

I have a suspicion that I already did try to increase the output level of my wireless card, but I can't remember for sure. How do you do that?

Also, which omni directional antenna do you know of that works the best? That has the longest range?


----------



## kobaj

Im about at the extent of my wifi knowledge, I wouldnt be able to tell you a good one from a bad one unfortunately. 

I think cards already output at their max, its routers that dont, and you just have to go to their management screen (192.168.0.1 for belkin, look up your routers at portforward.com).

Hopefully soon, someone with more experience in this field will help you .


----------

